# How long does Clomid continue to affect your cycles after you stop taking it?



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

For the last few cycles, I have been having medicated IUI, but on CD2 this cycle, I had a scan and was told not to take Clomid this cycle. Anyway, we went ahead with a natural IUI cycle instead, and I was scanned every other day up until the insemination. Everything looked as it should, and we had a decent sized folly. Although I wasn't scanned after IUI, I am pretty sure that I ovulated - I got -ve then +ve then -ve OPKs, plus I got my regular ovulation bloating.

My cycles without Clomid are short, about 25 days, and my luteal phase is 9-10 days, with a couple of days spotting. On Clomid, I get a longer cycle and LP, up to 14 days, but with the same amount of days spotting.

This cycle, no Clomid, 11DPO and no spotting. Could it be the effect of Clomid still in my system, or could it be something more interesting? I'm not temping, so I don't have a chart to show, I'm afraid. I don't want to get my hopes up if it could be the Clomid still affecting me, but could Clomid taken at the beginning of September still be affecting my cycle now?   TIA


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Kitty - really hope it is good news for you     .  I think clomid stays in your system for 1-2 months, but there's been several girls on here who've had bfps the month after they stopped it, so hoping you join that crowd


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kitty - yes, Clomid can stay in your system for around 6 weeks.  Also, it (and other fert meds) could have 'kick-started' your cycle.  I ov'd naturally after three months of OI and had a prog blood test done at my GP's to confirm (for my own information!).

If I were you I would think +ve and focus on the fact that your body has 'worked' this month on its own and your luteal phase has lengthened.  Good vibes can do wonders for your health!

I saw a post recently that said - no matter how much you try to contain your hope, or try to play-down any excitement that you *might* be pg, a BFN is still upsetting.  So - why not make the most of this and believe it could be true   And if it's not, be happy that your body figured out what to do, on its own, and that you are one month closer to your BFP xoxox


----------



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

Thanks both. I am virtually sure that I am not pregnant - did a test this morning at 13DPO and got a BFN. I would be thrilled if my body was finally giving me a decent LP, although we had a hospital appointment today and we were told that a LP of 7 days or more is fine. So I was probably worrying about nothing. I asked the doctor if the Clomid could still be affecting me, and she said not, but I'm sure if you take something that potent for a few months, it can't instantly be out of your system.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Kitty before I had clomid my cycles were 16 to 21 days.  When I had a month or two off they didn't go back to that.


----------

